# As the season draws closer



## Accuran (Jul 11, 2004)

As we approach our busy time of getting ready for a horrific season. Haunt Inspirations is offering a spooktacular deal. 

Websites for $300
Logos for $100
Both websites and logos for $350
Poster designs for $55
Ad layout for $25

With many more deals to follow soon.

Look for us at booth #53, #46, and #47 at MHC for other great deals.
to contact us call 1-877-354-7375 or email us at [email protected]

Thank you,
Frank Weidman
www.hauntinspirations.com


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)




----------

